# Αγγελίες > [Πωλούνται] Είδη Εργαστηρίου & Όργανα >  > [Πωλείται / Χαλασμένο] Ψηφιακός Παλμογράφος Yokogawa DL5180 500 MHz - 8 CH - 1GS/s per CH

## Arctic

Πωλείται -προς επισκευή - ο    *παλμογράφος Yokogawa DL5180*   , συχνότητας*   500 ΜHz*  ,  *8 κανάλια* , με δειγματοληψία  *1 GS/s ανα κανάλι* . *110 V* τ  ροφοδοσία.
Περισσότερα https://www.brltest.com/pdf/pdf_oscilloscopes/2009.pdf
Έχει χαλασμένη οθόνη (όπως φαίνεται στις φωτογραφίες) η οποία μπορεί να  αντικατασταθεί με ίδιο μοντέλο(Sharp LQ9D011K - ή και άλλες με ίδιο  βύσμα - μικρό σχετικά κόστος). Λειτουργεί και με οθόνη μέσω VGA(βλ.  φωτό).  Κάποια κανάλια λειτουργούν και κάποια δεν λειτουργούν. Δίδεται  με δύο ενεργά probes. 

Ο παλμογράφος αγοράστηκε για να τον φτιάξω αλλά δεν το έκανα ποτέ. Αν φτιαχτεί είναι αξίας αρκετών χιλιάδων €. 
Φωτογραφίες μπορείτε να δείτε *εδώ*.

 Επικοινωνία με pm.

*Τιμή 200€*
Σωτήρης.

----------


## moutoulos

Με ενημέρωσε ο Σωτήρης 
Νεα ΤΙΜΗ :  100 €

----------

